
Why are all the elevator algorithms so inefficient? - s4chin
https://www.quora.com/Why-are-virtually-all-elevator-algorithms-so-inefficient?share=1
======
MrTonyD
I did some consulting over 20 years ago to the elevator company that everybody
would guess the name of. I spent a week coding with the PhD they had hired to
use AI in scheduling banks of elevators (my expertise was the real time
embedded OS). His job was to minimize power costs - even if it meant a longer
wait for users. His second goal was to handle emergency situations well (fail
in well defined ways or operate in well defined ways if there were a fire.) So
the high-end elevators are very efficient - for the real customers, the
wealthy building owners.

